

Speak. Don't Tweet - speakbin

I have been vigorously developing SpeakBin - http://www.speakbin.com - we are one of the only services that allow you to easily record to our site through your smartphone. You then can post it either on your Facebook wall or Twitter feed. We are developing the iPhone app and have released version 1.3 of the Android app. Simply put, what do you think of my startup? Can you see Ochocinco making speaks instead of tweets?
======
masterzora
I'm not going to pretend to be typical (I've been resisting Twitter until just
today), but I find audio to be highly inconvenient (you need to be able to
hear it, you need to not be disturbing others when you play it, it doesn't
random access or search well, etc). As far as I can tell, a large part of
twitter is the convenience of broadcasting and receiving. The two don't seem
very compatible to me. What misconception or mistaken premise is stopping me
from seeing how this works?

------
tuhin
<http://audioboo.fm/>

Sorry to be a spoilsport, but am I missing how this different/better than the
above?

------
pcolton
On the surface, this seems similar to <http://www.jawbone.com/thoughts>

------
iworkforthem
easy to click link: <http://www.speakbin.com>

